# 2010



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

What do we call this year?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

What about just plain Ten?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Didn't even think of Ten, but you're right I should have added it.

I don't say 1960 when someone asks me what year I was born, I say 60.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'll probably say twentyten BUT I'm hoping, however it is referred to, that it is better than last year.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I like how 20-10 sounds.. I'll probably use that phrase.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So the vote at the dogpark this morning was Twenty Ten

A point was made that we usually don't use just the last two digits until a year has passed.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

During the last century I always said nineteen blah blah when saying the entire year. So twenty blah blah just seems more natural to me than saying two-thousand blah blah.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i never thought of this until someone brought it up on NYE... naturally, i'd been saying 'two thousand ten'. 

now that i'm actually thinking about it "o ten" doesn't hurt


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

There was an article in the S.F. Chronicle on this yesterday. 

'Twenty ten' or 'two thousand ten'?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I go for whatever is faster...20-10 is quicker to say than two-thousand and ten.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just want to see the results and not just the poll ..... Like in a better economy.

I think 20-10 is easier to say.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

I don't know, I like 20 10, but I also say it as 2 thousand 10


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

For some reason when I first had to write it, I was writing 2100 instead of 2010







so using "twenty ten" got it from my head to my hand easier.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Twenty ten sounds better and is quicker to say, but I was saying 0 Nine, so, 0 ten works for me too.


----------



## WayneMeganGSD (Dec 21, 2009)

How many of you have put the wrong year on your checks yet? ( Providing anyone still uses checks )


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Check? What's that?


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWI just want to see the results and not just the poll ..... Like in a better economy.
> 
> I think 20-10 is easier to say.


I'm with Kathy!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

2 thousand 10...

20 10 is how i refer to my brothers age..he hates that he's now 30..so I associate 20 10 with 30


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

BC is hosting the winter Olympic in just a few short week







Since being awarded the games in 2002, we have regularly heard "Twenty Ten Olympic etc etc etc..." so I have been pretty much brained washed into calling this year Twenty Ten. 

It's funny because so many people are so looking forward to this year and what is too come (not necessarily the Olympics) but I think that plays a huge role since the province as been so hyped!

Happy Twenty Ten


----------

